# Game #75 (4/2): Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Houston Rockets (32-40) @ Los Angeles Lakers (39-35)


Date: Sunday, April 2nd
Time: 12:30 pm





Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">R. Alston</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Head</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bogans</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Howard</td><td align="center" valign="top">Y. Ming</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *22.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.356*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.443*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​  
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Swift</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Frahm</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Brunson</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Mutombo</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Bowen</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


<table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>56</td> <td>16</td> <td>.778</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>30-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>36-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td>95.7</td> <td>88.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>49</td> <td>23</td> <td>.681</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>28-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>108.4</td> <td>102.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>41</td> <td>32</td> <td>.562</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td>101.1</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>54</td> <td>19</td> <td>.740</td> <td>2 ½</td> <td><nobr>30-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>31-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>42</td> <td>29</td> <td>.592</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.5</td> <td>95.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>41</td> <td>32</td> <td>.562</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-9</nobr></td> <td>91.7</td> <td>88.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*39*</td> <td>*35*</td> <td>*.527*</td> <td>*18*</td> <td><nobr>*21-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*21-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.7*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.7*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>37</td> <td>36</td> <td>.507</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>23-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-5</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>97.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.3</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>34</td> <td>37</td> <td>.479</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-8</nobr></td> <td>92.3</td> <td>94.3</td> <td class="redfont">-2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>34</td> <td>38</td> <td>.472</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>91.6</td> <td>94.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Houston*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>*32*</td> <td>*40*</td> <td>*.444*</td> <td>*24*</td> <td><nobr>*15-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-13*</nobr></td> <td>*90.9*</td> <td>*92.0*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.1*</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>30</td> <td>41</td> <td>.423</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-11</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>30</td> <td>42</td> <td>.417</td> <td>26</td> <td><nobr>22-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-9</nobr></td> <td>92.1</td> <td>93.4</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>29</td> <td>43</td> <td>.403</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-6</nobr></td> <td>101.8</td> <td>106.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>51</td> <td>.282</td> <td>35 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.6</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="redfont">-9.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
The magic number to make the Playoffs:
*7*

Remaining Games

April 6th - @







- TNT

April 7th - @







- ESPN

April 9th - vs.







- FSN

April 11th - vs.







- FSN

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Please don't let this game be another dissapointment like the last meeting...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> Please don't let this game be another dissapointment like the last meeting...


WTF?? Kobe had arguably his best all-around game (32-9-6 stls) of the season the last time they played the rockets. Kwame played great defense on Yao, and the lakers won pretty soundly. 

what was dissapointing about it?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is going to be a tough game

we're going to get torched by deekee and head


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

dannyM said:


> this is going to be a tough game
> 
> we're going to get torched by deekee and head



To be honest, I wouldnt mind getting head. I mean, who would mind?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> WTF?? Kobe had arguably his best all-around game (32-9-6 stls) of the season the last time they played the rockets. Kwame played great defense on Yao, and the lakers won pretty soundly.
> 
> what was dissapointing about it?



I meant the last meeting at Staples Center when Lakers lost 74-76. Hopefully another reanactment of that dissapointing loss doesn't occur...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther :banana: :woot:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> To be honest, I wouldnt mind getting head. I mean, who would mind?


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :laugh:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> I meant the last meeting at Staples Center when Lakers lost 74-76. Hopefully another reanactment of that dissapointing loss doesn't occur...


Thats totally impossible, wanna know why??

TRACY AINT PLAYING!!!!

Sooooooooooo Kwame's defense againt the big Bow will be paramount, put a "lid" on that "Head" and defense,defense,defense.....


GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!!PUT LAMAR IN THE POST DAMMIT!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lakers have been losing games to struggling teams all season, they SHOULD win this one, but you never know with this teams inconsistency...


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lakers need two more wins to guarantee a 500 or above record. They need to take advantage of the absense of Tracy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I want this one guys, Hopefully Kwame and can stop Yao like he did last time. Go Lakers!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers got this! No TMac to guard and play physical with Yao Ming. This game is is in the bag! :banana:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Putting on the anti-anti jinx

Lakers win by 30


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How long has T-Mac been out? Is it certain that he won't play?

If so, we should definitely win this one. Although, Yao has been playing great lately.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How long has T-Mac been out? Is it certain that he won't play?
> 
> If so, we should definitely win this one. Although, Yao has been playing great lately.


Not sure.. however even if he did come back and play, he's likely to jackup balony three pointers and go 10/30 shooting


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

By the way I forgot to mention.. Luther gonna lock Kobe up :banana: .. that was sarcasm really!! Cant wait to see him play though!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> By the way I forgot to mention.. Luther gonna lock Kobe up :banana: .. that was sarcasm really!! Cant wait to see him play though!


you just cursed the lakers. now head really is gonna lock up kobe. (hopefully)


*Go NeTs*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> By the way I forgot to mention.. Luther gonna lock Kobe up :banana: .. that was sarcasm really!! Cant wait to see him play though!


LOL you Illinois homer, you forget that Cookie gonna lock up Yao, or at least block him 5 times and raining 3 on the Rockets :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Hopefully we won't have to see Kobe shoot so much because Odom will assert himself in the offense.

Would make for a happy Sunday to see Kwame Brown put up yet another solid performance at home.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

TheLegend said:


> Hopefully we won't have to see Kobe shoot so much because Odom will assert himself in the offense.
> 
> Would make for a happy Sunday to see Kwame Brown put up yet another solid performance at home.


Yeah, Id rather see Odom socring 20+ and Kobe not going above his season average. Than Kobe going for 40+ and Odom almost non existent in the offensive flow.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I wanna see Odom and Kobe go for like sixty points combined against this team. Thirty a piece is the deal, like how Shaquille and Kobe used to do it together.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> I meant the last meeting at Staples Center when Lakers lost 74-76. Hopefully another reanactment of that dissapointing loss doesn't occur...



OIC :smile: 

got a little animated because IMO, the game in houston was probably the best I've seen kobe play all year. He had a very steady balance of scoring and playmaking. That was one of the few games where I saw the team AND kobe play well; not the team play well and Kobe score 40 points.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice dunk by Kobe! Lamar with a 3!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmmm.. good start!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The Lakers should take advantage of the pick n roll with kobe and Kwame Yao is slllllloooooooooooow.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Love the mentality Kobe is playing with today.

Kwame > Yao, c'mon! :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yao is too much for Kwame.. pretty sad!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yao is too much for Kwame.. pretty sad!



He'll cool down.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

SMUUUUUSH with a 3


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I really hope that he does. A W would be great. Keeping my fingers crossed.

peace


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> He'll cool down.


 Yup. Kwame is doing a decent job.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. Kwame is doing a decent job.



Yep abusing Yao today.. Yao is 5/8 with 10 pts.. Kwame has 4 pts, 0 boards..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yep abusing Yao today.. Yao is 5/8 with 10 pts.. Kwame has 4 pts, 0 boards..


 Are you watching the game or the box score? Kwame has had good defensive position. Yao just needs to cool off. We can't expect him to shut him down since Yao has been tearing everyone up lately.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes I'm watching the game.. He cant guard Yao right now though.. wtf  

Ok so he stopped him there.. throw a damn party!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes I'm watching the game.. He cant guard Yao right now though.. wtf
> 
> Ok so he stopped him there.. throw a damn party!


You're a clown, he is in good position, Yao is making everything. Are you expecting Kwame to block all of his shots or what?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Rockets 29 - Lakers 27


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Howard 	12 	1-3 	0-0 	3-4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Bogans 	12 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 
Ming 	12 	7-11 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	14 
Alston 	12 	3-4 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Head 	12 	1-3 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Totals 	60 	12-24 	2-3 	3-4 	1 	9 	3 	0 	2 	0 	3 	29 
Percentages: 	  .500 	.667 	.750 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	8 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Odom 	12 	2-3 	1-2 	1-1 	0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	6 
Brown 	12 	3-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	6 
Parker 	12 	2-4 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	1 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Bryant 	12 	5-9 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	10 
Walton 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	59 	12-21 	2-4 	1-1 	0 	8 	8 	2 	0 	1 	4 	27 
Percentages: 	  .571 	.500 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 1
```


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You're a clown, he is in good position, Yao is making everything. Are you expecting Kwame to block all of his shots or what?


Yea I"m a clown.. so f'n what.. Yao is making everything.. Kwame may be doing decent on him but still though, that means Yao is abusing him since he's making everything right now.. 

Wow how times pass.. I cant even mention something bad about Kwame without the members going nuts!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe dishing it out. Nice to see that. I need to get this game, I hate watching 10 god damn different livescores .

peace


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

its like ive been saying...stabnding there isn't defense. Yao is just shooting the ball over him. You is taking shots in his comfort zone, and kwame is just standing there not contesting any shots. you have to contest shots to have good defense. Kwame may be strong, but he lacks good defensive IQ. dont mistake strength for good defense


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> its like ive been saying...stabnding there isn't defense. Yao is just shooting the ball over him. You is taking shots in his comfort zone, and kwame is just standing there not contesting any shots. you have to contest shots to have good defense. Kwame may be strong, but he lacks good defensive IQ. dont mistake strength for good defense


why are you her?!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> its like ive been saying...stabnding there isn't defense. Yao is just shooting the ball over him. You is taking shots in his comfort zone, and kwame is just standing there not contesting any shots. you have to contest shots to have good defense. Kwame may be strong, but he lacks good defensive IQ. dont mistake strength for good defense


thats very true. with a guy with such a soft touch like you, you can just put a body between him and the basket. if yao is getting the ball in his comfort zone and just gets to turn around and shoot, thats not playing good defense on. unless kwame can push him out to 15 feet and challenge the shot, he isnt going to take yao one on one. hes proven that he can score with that efficiently one on one without it being a fluke or just being hot. 


*Go NeTs*


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> why are you *her*?!


because i dont want to be anyone else


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> why are you her?!


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brute strength alone does not guarantee good defense. There is a reason his post defense has vastly improved. His footwork, position, denying of position, help defense off of screens, etc. have all improved. I was by far his toughest critic. Before, his defense was standing perfectly erect with his arms in the air. If you cannot see the difference between then and now, then you are not the self-proclaimed basketball genius you make yourself out to be. Or you are just a troll. Yeah, that's it. 

And yeah, Yao is whooping his *** today. He's been whooping everyone's ***. We never said Kwame is a defense stopper. Only that he is improving into a force. If you watch basketball, you'd probably see that even defensive stoppers can get torched by very good offensive players (Again, Kwame is not a stopper).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So tell me.. Am I a troll for thinking Kwame has sucked this game? I'm not saying he hasnt improved but you'd have to be ****ting me if you like what he's done today against Yao..


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. Kwame is doing a decent job.


Oh Yea? lOl
Yao With 22pts & 10rebs.. Already Double-Double At The Half


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...Rockets have shot ELEVEN more times than the Lakers...these offensive rebounds need to stop...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No offensive boards in the 1st half is the difference. I like how we are playing..nice shooting pct. Maybe, Phil Jackson needs to make a switch on who should guard Yao - a switch of Odom,. Kwame with Cookie on help defense should do the trick. Otherwise, I don't care if Yao drops 50 on us...as long as we can keep in check other players, we should have this game in bag.

p.s. duncan2k5, get the **** out of here.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> So tell me.. Am I a troll for thinking Kwame has sucked this game? I'm not saying he hasnt improved but you'd have to be ****ting me if you like what he's done today against Yao..


No. You are a troll for entirely different reasons. We've been over this ad nauseum.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> No. You are a troll for entirely different reasons. We've been over this ad nauseum.


:rofl: I'm a troll for ripping on the Lakers when they play like crap.. Awesome..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> So tell me.. Am I a troll for thinking Kwame has sucked this game? I'm not saying he hasnt improved but you'd have to be ****ting me if you like what he's done today against Yao..


 Dude, I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Q8i said:


> Oh Yea? lOl
> Yao With 22pts & 10rebs.. Already Double-Double At The Half


 Wait until a whole quarter after I said it. Makes you look real smart.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

odom 4-6 with 11 pts and kobe 9-14 with 19 points.

if the lakers had attacked with some hard, fast double teams, with the lakers produced on the offensive end, they would probably be leading right now. no single defensive player has proved they can stop yao recently, meanwhile you have lu shooting 2-9. why not force him to take the shot.


at least they arent sending him to the line though.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't think BCook is a troll. He's contributed arguably more than anyone on this board. He rips on the team when they play poorly or lack effort like I do. Even rips on his favorite player. Duncan2k5 is the troll. Now let's STFU about retard stuff and get back to discussing the game.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

what has kwame done to make ppl think he has good D? play the nuggers, they run back screens all day...the nets, Kristic burns him. ppl alaways bring up the rockets game in Feb when Yao was injured and sucked, and the spurs game where timmy was getting shut down from everyone. get real


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> what has kwame done to make ppl think he has good D? play the nuggers, they run back screens all day...the nets, Kristic burns him. ppl alaways bring up the rockets game in Feb when Yao was injured and sucked, and the spurs game where timmy was getting shut down from everyone. get real



Ok leave already we dont care, We're trying to talk about our game and you come troll over here and get us off topic so just leave.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Strong start to the 3rd quarter unlike what we've done for most of the season.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

How is the team doing????
I am at work so cant watch


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> what has kwame done to make ppl think he has good D? play the nuggers, they run back screens all day...the nets, Kristic burns him. ppl alaways bring up the rockets game in Feb when Yao was injured and sucked, and the spurs game where timmy was getting shut down from everyone. get real


why are you here?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Ok leave already we dont care, We're trying to talk about our game and you come troll over here and get us off topic so just leave.


Co-signed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Co-signed.


 Co-co signed.

Very nice start to the third quarter. As Kobe said, Phil has excorsized our third quarter demons.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe is playing so beautifully right now.....ahhhhh.....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Awsome start to the third. 

Frahm back to back 3-pointers, wtf??


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ya! Kobe on fire! Lakers up 9.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

He's so scintillating!!!! Is there anything better than watching Kobe get hot!?

UNREAL


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

That man is on fire.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a play! Lamar dunks on Yao!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Kobe is playing so beautifully right now.....ahhhhh.....


Against Rockets, he always does. I think he has like a string of 30+ and 40+ pts against Houston. He's almost there to catch Elgin Baylor's record of 23 40 pts in a season.

_Now y'all put up your hands and say_ *MVP MVP*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow!!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Now that is why, my friends, there is no LeBron or Dwayne Wade that is better then Kobe Bryant. Not today, not yesterday, and not tommorow. The best player in the NBA resides in Los Angeles.

Loving the look of this team towards the playoffs.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Against Rockets, he always does. I think he has like a string of 30+ and 40+ pts against Houston. He's almost there to catch Elgin Baylor's record of 23 40 pts in a season.
> 
> _Now y'all put up your hands and say_ *MVP MVP*


Last time they played Houston he definitely had under 30points. That was the game when he was really passive and they lost 74-73.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

TheLegend said:


> Now that is why, my friends, there is no LeBron or Dwayne Wade that is better then Kobe Bryant. Not today, not yesterday, and not tommorow. The best player in the NBA resides in Los Angeles.
> 
> Loving the look of this team towards the playoffs.


A lot of people were saying that yesterday's matchup was like watching Magic and Larry. That's cool with me. Because Kobe is MJ.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Kobe Is Killin The Rockets Bro..
Wtf Is Alston Doin?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

madskillz, That was not the last game against the Rockets. It was the game before the last. When TMac drove the lane and hit a buzzer beat. For whatever reason, Kobe wasn't guarding him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> madskillz, That was not the last game against the Rockets. It was the game before the last. When TMac drove the lane and hit a buzzer beat. For whatever reason, Kobe wasn't guarding him.


Yeah, my bad.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

a 1 hander by kobe!!!! WOoooo


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers are going to make some noise in the playoffs! Whos with me? :clap:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Lakers are going to make some noise in the playoffs! Whos with me? :clap:


I've always said that if we get in there any team with Kobe and PJ can cause some trouble.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, 41 through 3. And adds to his assault on the Lakers record book.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has his 23rd 40 pts game in the season. :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn I cant believe I am working while the Lakers are [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Aaron Mckie is alive!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Aaron and Jimmy in the game. :rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

A Jim Jackson sighting. :laugh: I forgot we have him on our roster.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow aaron mckie didnt die?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahhhh they should be scared now.......Jimmy and Mckie = Best backcourt ever.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wonder which old geezer will shoot 1st....Mckie or Jimmy.....There both pretty damn good shooters.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mckie with a rebound!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LMAO "We want tacos!"


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Free tacos for everybody!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That is by far the greatest chant ever.

Smush and Lamar ended up with very pretty looking statlines.

Smush: 15pts, 10assts, 5rbs
Lamar: 21pts, 3assts, 6rbs

Kwame didn't have a huge game, but that didn't seem to matter. I was very disappointed by his rebounding in this game. However, that can obviously be expected when he's going up 7'5" Yao Ming. He did also get 10pts, so that'll give that scoring average a slight boost.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, Kwame got raped. Big deal. Having his decent game streak end to Yao is nothing to harp about. Especially given his past history. Nobody said he was a defensive stopper. As long as he can be a force down low, I think we're all happy.


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

I dont know why alot of L.A fans... dont like the role players on the team...

you make it out as if they suck... I have been watching L.A all year and if I cant I check out the box scores...

take a look at the Rockets role players... shooting under 30% has been a norm this year...

and then I look at your role players and shooting 45% and above has been the norm....


you guys really need to give them a break... not everyone can be a kobe on your team... atleast they put the ball in the net more often then not...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

marketgod said:


> I dont know why alot of L.A fans... dont like the role players on the team...
> 
> you make it out as if they suck... I have been watching L.A all year and if I cant I check out the box scores...
> 
> ...


watch some of them play a game w/ out kobe--but i agree..LA's team chemistry is comin along-the triangle takes awhile for every1 to get on the same page--its not like this team needs a Major facelift next season..just some progressive minor changes


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

First time the Lakers are five games over .500.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I was intrigued by what lamar did today in the 3rd quarter. 2 times, he looked to score while kobe was on his run. 
Which is good because; the lanes were pretty open as everyone was locked in on kobe, and because if lamar stays aggressive, it will make things easier for kobe when HE tries to score. 
Didn't like it because; the shots were ill-advised 20+ footers w/ a lot of time on the shot clock, and Kobe was absolutely on FIRE. 

I really liked what kobe did today. Not just scoring but finding his teamates (nice assists to smush and cookie) WHILE he had it going; not just as a last resort. there was also an excellent play drawn up by phil coming out of the time out; using kobe as a diversion, knowing the rockets would bite, and getting kwame an easy dunk. If kobe can score this well w/o disrupting the flow of the offense, this team has a good shot in the play-offs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tacos!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn, I should have bought tickets to this one. Great game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

One of the fwe games ive missed all season!
DAMN!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wow 40 wins, no way we can lose the Rockets and yeah.. Kobe might hear aout Magic and Larry last night so he got it going LOL Kwame got raped by yao but no big deal, if he became normal it would be about 3 pts and 3 rbs..


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

104-88 Final.

16-points. Wow...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> Damn I cant believe I am working while the Lakers are [email protected]!!!!


so was I!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, Kwame got raped. Big deal. Having his decent game streak end to Yao is nothing to harp about. Especially given his past history. Nobody said he was a defensive stopper. As long as he can be a force down low, I think we're all happy.


Yao's gonna be raping everyone from now on like Shaq did back in the days, so yah don't feel too bad about it :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao's gonna be raping everyone from now on like Shaq did back in the days, so yah don't feel too bad about it :biggrin:


 No doubt about it. I fear the day when you guys put a decent supporting cast around him.


----------

